# Fantasy Cubing 2017!



## Calode (Dec 25, 2016)

>>Play!<<

>>How to Play!<<

Current Week: Week 2 is locked in! Week 3 teams will lock in on Wednesday at 17:00:00 UTC.

--

Hey all and Merry Christmas!

I had the idea weeks ago that I wanted to revive fantasy cubing, so I did. I've been spending weeks since then playing around with point formulas, learning mysql, waiting for long queries to finish, analyzing data, writing javascript, discussing how fantasy cubing will work with my awesome beta testers and now I'm announcing it to all ya'll.

You can view the how to play doc here. The doc is open for commenting so if you have suggestions you want to make, you can.

This system will be much different than the 2014 system and I hope it's just as fun if not more.

The biggest change is that it's moving from an annual system to a weekly system (this is the same system some fantasy sports like fantasy movies works).

I hope you all will enjoy this version of fantasy cubing this year and I promise I will maintain it longer than 2015 was. I'm designing this system to be completely automated so it still should run if I get hit by a bus.

Please leave feedback, I'll welcome it as I'm trying to design the best system I can.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday-Thursday seems like one of the worst choices for the time span. Like fantasy football will start on Tuesday giving you a few days to pick your team. Plus some competitions (nationals worlds, will run into two weeks as well which I think would be bad. Maybe starting Tuesday ending Monday would be a lot better.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 25, 2016)

We only consider competitions which *start* on the nth Friday to the nth Thursday to be part of the nth competition week.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Dec 26, 2016)

THIS IS AMAZING NOW I CAN BE EVEN MORE NERDIER 
i assume this starts with the new year right?
how do we do it, where do we chose our team?


----------



## Calode (Dec 26, 2016)

Ya, I'm sorry. It's starting next sunday on the first.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 26, 2016)

Will there be like a draft or something, or do you pick whoever you want that week


----------



## biscuit (Dec 26, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Will there be like a draft or something, or do you pick whoever you want that week



I'd assume who ever you want. You're competing against potentially 1000's of people, so a draft doesn't make sense.


----------



## Calode (Dec 27, 2016)

No draft, no restrictions to who you pick each week.


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 27, 2016)

This is really cool! I guess you would go to the competition map and choose people from the psych sheet.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 31, 2016)

hype
you can now create teams here
https://fantasy.cubing.net/


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 31, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> hype
> you can now create teams here
> https://fantasy.cubing.net/


I'm about to do it!


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ahh I can't make a WCA profile. My birthdate doesn't line up


----------



## Cale S (Jan 1, 2017)

So the first comps that count are the ones on the 6th-8th?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 1, 2017)

No the first comps are the ones that START in the first week. Any competition that STARTS between 5th - 11th January


----------



## Myachii (Jan 1, 2017)

Spanish translation links to Portuguese


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 1, 2017)

Just finished my team, thoughts? Had a hard time picking Side Events. I'm also curious if cubers competing in the same event twice during a week will have their points stack. I'm sure there are world class cubers who sometimes attend 2 comps over a weekend, so this would be a factor to consider.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 1, 2017)

After making my team for this week, it seems like big bld is pretty underpowered. It might just be a bad week for big bld, or I and misunderstanding the system and will be corrected when results are posted. Might be something to buff though.

Also would it be possible to make team selections private until they are finalized.


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 1, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> Just finished my team, thoughts? Had a hard time picking Side Events. I'm also curious if cubers competing in the same event twice during a week will have their points stack. I'm sure there are world class cubers who sometimes attend 2 comps over a weekend, so this would be a factor to consider.


Or be like Roman and do 2 in the same day


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't think some people realize that the people they choose have to be competing that week


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 1, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> I don't think some people realize that the people they choose have to be competing that week


They don't have to be, it's just beneficial to choose people who are. Many people might be choosing in advance in case they don't feel like updating their lists every week with people actually competing.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 1, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> They don't have to be, it's just beneficial to choose people who are. Many people might be choosing in advance in case they don't feel like updating their lists every week with people actually competing.



Unless something changed from the beta, you can't have a default team. You just have to go make a new list of competitors each week.



aybuck37 said:


> Ahh I can't make a WCA profile. My birthdate doesn't line up



You can create a WCA account without WCA ID, and you just need an account to sign in with Fantasy Cubing, I believe.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 1, 2017)

fb group if everyone wants to join for discussion and stuff: https://www.facebook.com/groups/FantasyCubing2017/

I'm worried that the majority have misunderstood the system. You choose 10 cubers for the first week who will compete in that week and then they score points. Then the next week you choose another 10 cubers to score for the second week. You are supposed to choose 10 cubers every week.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 1, 2017)

Agh it still won't let me make a WCA account. Is it too late now


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 1, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Agh it still won't let me make a WCA account. Is it too late now


No you can do it up until the 1st week starts


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 5, 2017)

In retrospect I should've put @DGCubes for feet for week 1 (instead of Walker), I chose these as my side events:

SQ-1 - Brandon Lin
Clock - Walker Welch
Megaminx - Nicolas Naing
FMC - Marcel Peters


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 5, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> In retrospect I should've put @DGCubes for feet for week 1 (instead of Walker), I chose these as my side events:
> 
> SQ-1 - Brandon Lin
> Clock - Walker Welch
> ...



Eyyyy

I didn't put myself lol. I thought it might jinx me.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 5, 2017)

Guess I'll post this here too,

Fantasy Cubing 2017, Top Picks for Week 1

Top Picks for 3x3x3:
1. Philipp Weyer. Coming in with a projection of 80.74, Competing in 3 rounds while averaging 7.59, this competitor made it to the top. His second highest projection was OH with 78.18. Having the Highest project out of everyone competing this week, he is a must pick!
2. Kevin Gerhardt. With a projection of 76.98, competing in 3 rounds and recently averaging 8.12. Kevin is near the top of the list. He does out-project himself in Megaminx with 81.73, however there were better roles for the side events this week.
3. Lucas Etter. Former WR Holder, Lucas, projects at 75.86 this week. He will have 3 attempts at an average. He could hold a spot in 3x3 over Kevin and be just fine.
4. Cornelius Dieckmann. With 74.71 projection, Cornelius is up there, but notably lower than the other 3.

Traps for 3x3:
1. Sebastien Weyer. Sebastien, although great on a psych sheet, has not put up the same numbers as Philipp, but that’s not why you shouldn’t pick him. He has a 78.65 projection coming in the 3rd highest. Picking Sebastien would lead in missing out in 10 more points that he’s projected in 5x5.
2. Mats Valk. Same reasons as Sebastien. Mats is projected 8 more points in 5x5 from his 80.43 in 3x3.
3. Antoine Cantin. OH.
4. Drew Brads. With a 74.45 projection in 3x3 and a 74.67 project in Pyraminx, Drew does not lose a lot of ground skipping out in Pyraminx. However, he is organizing Saturday’s competition which could hinder his performance.

Top Picks For Main Events:
1. Sebastien Weyer 5x5x5 Cube. With a 88.32 projection (trumping his 86.86 projection in 4x4) and competing in 3 round of 5x5, Sebastien becomes a great choice for this category.4x4 is not a bad option either.
2. Mats Valk 5x5x5 Cube. With a projection of 88.68, this is Mats best projection across all 4 events where he’s projected 80+. Although there is only 1 round of 5x5, Mats has put up great numbers in this event recently.
3. Antoine Cantin Rubik’s Cube: One-Handed. Duh. Projected at 77.99. This makes for the 4th highest projected person in the main events.
4. Sreeram Venkatarao Rubik’s Cube: Blindfolded. Projected 75.4 and having the NAR, hopefully luck will be on his side!
5. Drew Brads Pyraminx. Projected 74.67 with 2 rounds, He is a great choice in a tough event. If it weren’t given that he is organizing, I think Drew would be a great choice.
6. Cornelius Dieckmann Rubik’s Cube: One-handed. 74.25 projection while competing in 3 rounds. Not a bad pick
7. Leopard something something Rubik’s Cube: One-Handed: 72.88 projection due to his nationality which is one of the first times that nationality has played a big role in helping someone with a slower time be projected higher.
Traps for Main Events:
1. Kevin Hays 5x5x5 Cube. Really just 1. You lose 20 points of projection following Kevin’s 76.42 points in 5x5.

Top Picks for Side Events:
1. Kevin Hays 7x7x7? With a projection of 95.8 (his 6x6 was 95.21) Kevin is a must for this week (or any that he competes in). The main reason for 7x7 over 6x6 is due to how lengthy 7x7 is compared to 6x6. The percent difference that he averages compared to records is way lower on 7x7 just due to the nature of the event.
2. Brandon Lin Squan. Just getting the WR in Squan helped out Brandon’s current average with enough leverage to get him to project 89.69. He will have 2 average attempts this week.
3. Nicolas Naing Megaminx. With a projection of 89.4, NAR holder Nicolas might just break the NAR once again!
4. Jan Bentlage Rubik’s Cube: Fewest Moves. ?? But isn’t Marcel or Sebastien faster?... Just look at these stats. Projection: 85.59, current single: 24, current mean: 26.44
5. Sébastien Auroux Rubik’s Cube: Fewest Moves. Projection: 84.7, current single: 23.33, current mean: 27.66 
6. Marcel Peters Rubik’s Cube: Fewest Moves. Projection: 85.4, current single: 24, current mean: 26.55, However Marcel DNFs… A LOT.
7. Henri Gerber Megaminx. 81.64 is his projection competing in 2 rounds, wouldn’t be a bad choice if we didn’t have top notch people for side events this week!!!

Hope you enjoyed Reading this!!! Any Questions, suggestions, thoughts, things I missed, feel free to comment!

Notes: Projections are based on calculations meant to reflect upon one another, not necessarily the points they will earn (although it may be the same). Events like 4 BLD, 5 BLD, and MBLD were pushed aside due to how low they projected this week. If you’re curious about projects, almost everyone that scored above a 70 is on a list, pm me and I can send that to you.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't understand, isn't the goal to pick someone who will not only (nearly) guarantee 1st place, but also be in a competitive heat? I can't see any reason why Mats wouldn't get 1st place, the highest other person on the psyche sheet has a PB ao5 of 8.60. Philip on the other hand could easily lose 1st place, which would dramatically bring down his points.

When I did calculations, losing 1st place in a competitive heat still makes you have a lot fewer points than being in an noncompetitive heat and still getting 1st.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 5, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> I don't understand, isn't the goal to pick someone who will not only (nearly) guarantee 1st place, but also be in a competitive heat? I can't see any reason why Mats wouldn't get 1st place, the highest other person on the psyche sheet has a PB ao5 of 8.60. Philip on the other hand could easily lose 1st place, which would dramatically bring down his points.
> 
> When I did calculations, losing 1st place in a competitive heat still makes you have a lot fewer points than being in an noncompetitive heat and still getting 1st.


He changed it. Facebook group is where this is at tbh.

Edit: the original never had it where if you lose then your points go down by a lot it was all based on percents compared tony he winning time and the median score, but now it's just based on how they do compared to the world, continent, and national.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 5, 2017)

lol I just chose random people


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 5, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> He changed it. Facebook group is where this is at tbh.
> 
> Edit: the original never had it where if you lose then your points go down by a lot it was all based on percents compared tony he winning time and the median score, but now it's just based on how they do compared to the world, continent, and national.


I wish that info would've been anywhere on the internet besides facebook before first week ended, lol. Oh well.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 5, 2017)

so I have to make sure I give Nicolas Naing a ride to Clifton or a lot of us will lose points
definitely worth the 45 minute addition each way, gotta get those fantasy cubing points xD

(also Nicolas Naing is a cool guy)


----------



## Cale S (Jan 5, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> I wish that info would've been anywhere on the internet besides facebook before first week ended, lol. Oh well.



The "How to play" doc was updated but yeah there should have been an announcement

I think changing people was already locked anyway


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 5, 2017)

Looking at the competitions for next week, some more difficult decisions are going to be made for sure. Not as many obvious choices can be put, so I think week 2 will be especially exciting!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 11, 2017)

Make sure you lock in your teams for week 2!


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 14, 2017)

My week 2 picks:
 

I've seen some people not pick Arifumi for OH and perhaps forget to consider that Clock could be a good event given the right people/circumstances. I think these clock picks are a slight risk, but not as risky as the Sq-1 picks. This is especially true given the Maryland comp (ft. Brandon Lin and Tommy Szeliga) was almost cancelled.

I've got my week 3 and 4 projections already done. Unfortunately, I lost my data for week 2, but next week I hope to have a post similar to Jacob's.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 14, 2017)

Ranzha said:


> My week 2 picks:
> View attachment 7396
> 
> I've seen some people not pick Arifumi for OH and perhaps forget to consider that Clock could be a good event given the right people/circumstances. I think these clock picks are a slight risk, but not as risky as the Sq-1 picks. This is especially true given the Maryland comp (ft. Brandon Lin and Tommy Szeliga) was almost cancelled.
> ...


This weeks gonna suck tbh :/


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 15, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> This weeks gonna suck tbh :/


Only one of my team's competitors hasn't shown up so far. Half of my team are competing in their designated events tomorrow.


----------



## Neilggghhhjjj (Jan 20, 2017)

Why isn't it letting me have some people? I put them, but they don't show up even after I refresh. HELP


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 20, 2017)

Neilggghhhjjj said:


> Why isn't it letting me have some people? I put them, but they don't show up even after I refresh. HELP


Don't trust me, I quit at week 2.. But maybe you have put them on your list in the past.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 20, 2017)

Neilggghhhjjj said:


> Why isn't it letting me have some people? I put them, but they don't show up even after I refresh. HELP


If there is already a person in the slot, then you need to clear it first


----------



## Neilggghhhjjj (Jan 21, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> If there is already a person in the slot, then you need to clear it first


how?


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 21, 2017)

Neilggghhhjjj said:


> how?


Click on "Choose" then on "Clear"


----------



## Torch (Feb 9, 2017)

*Polandball explains Week 6 of Fantasy Cubing*


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 12, 2017)

that moment when 2 cubers with sub-8 avgs don't compete and then jabari flops at skewb... (just happened).


----------



## Cale S (Feb 12, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> that moment when 2 cubers with sub-8 avgs don't compete and then jabari flops at skewb... (just happened).



You should never choose skewb anyway


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 12, 2017)

tfw you don't think ecuador is worth it and then 103 points


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 12, 2017)

Cale S said:


> You should never choose skewb anyway


why is that?


----------



## Cale S (Feb 12, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> why is that?



Events like 2x2, pyra, and skewb are never worth picking because of how results are compared to WR single which is very lucky 

A 1.73 2x2 average once was worth less than 60 points


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 14, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Events like 2x2, pyra, and skewb are never worth picking because of how results are compared to WR single which is very lucky
> 
> A 1.73 2x2 average once was worth less than 60 points


i see thanks for the advice, i should crush week 8 then....


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 30, 2017)

Season 2 starts next week in April. There is a fb group for discussion and stuff: https://www.facebook.com/groups/FantasyCubing2017/

Please sign up on the website and provide your fantasy cubing team name and/or your WCA ID when you ask to join the fb group otherwise you are not likely to be accepted in the group.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 1, 2017)

Fantasy Season 2 HYPE

Please note that for Season 2, the classes have been rearranged, and there are substitutes!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 31, 2022)

let's make this in 2022 or 2023 any1?


----------

